# Rick Adelman has talked to the Houston Rockets



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

HOUSTON -- Former NBA coach Rick Adelman has talked to the Houston Rockets about the coaching job currently held by Jeff Van Gundy, according to media reports Tuesday night.

KRIV-TV, citing anonymous league sources, reported Adelman flew to Southampton, N.Y., for a meeting at the home of Rockets owner Leslie Alexander.

The Houston Chronicle, citing a person with knowledge of the team's decision-making, reported that general manager Daryl Morey also was part of the meeting.

Rockets spokesman Nelson Luis declined comment on the reports when contacted by The Associated Press on Tuesday night.

Van Gundy has one year left on his contract, but it's not guaranteed. There's a timeframe for him to decide whether to return, and the Rockets can terminate him without owing him any more money after June 30.

Van Gundy has been in Houston four years without winning a playoff series, something the club hasn't done since 1997. The Rockets went 52-30 this season despite long absences by stars Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady, then lost to Utah in the first round.

Morey has told the Chronicle that Van Gundy "is open to coaching again in certain scenarios," adding that each side has goals "for things to be different."

Adelman has coached Portland, Golden State and Sacramento. He was out of coaching this year after being fired by the Kings following last season. He took the Trail Blazers to the NBA finals twice.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2871861

do you guys think that Rick A. is our answer? good or bad?


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

To tell you the truth, a coaching change will probably not fix our bench or our pf... but who knows.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Sweet. I like Rick Adelman. He is an experienced coach and will probably give our rookies some playing time.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Adeleman is not an upgrade from JVG. This is just an even swap.

As far as our bench goes, are we trying to say that our bench sucked because they didn't get enough playing time - or - does our bench really suck?

Answer, our bench really sucked. The only thing Jeff could've done different was try to work Snyder into the lineup once he knew Bonzi was not going to be there. This way, when Luther was out there and not making shots he could substitute Snyder into the game for some defense, hustle, rebounding, and penetration.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I agree our bench sucked. When you have Luther running the point and T-mac not even looking for his shot well you know what happens. I thought putting Snyder and Battier would make defensive wonders but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Our bench has a 40-year old, a 35 year old and a 23(?) year old. That was our bench. go figure, we were lucky enough that howard can score a few points and that mcgrady can find luther all the time but that just won't work in the playoffs.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

now i know this may be VERY crazy but if we do get Rick Bonzi might not leave and since Ron A. is avalible we can try to get him (he even said this himself that he would not need to get pay if the kings bought back Rick last year that means he really likes Rick) then Mike Bibby,
we even have the chance of landing him. I know this is risky (becuase of Ron and Bonzi's "off court conduct" and unliky) but iam just throwing the possibility out there. What do you guys think?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Adeleman is not an upgrade from JVG. This is just an even swap.
> 
> As far as our bench goes, are we trying to say that our bench sucked because they didn't get enough playing time - or - does our bench really suck?
> 
> Answer, our bench really sucked. The only thing Jeff could've done different was try to work Snyder into the lineup once he knew Bonzi was not going to be there. This way, when Luther was out there and not making shots he could substitute Snyder into the game for some defense, hustle, rebounding, and penetration.


I think he is a upgrade.

He plays more of an "uptempo" half court style, where as JVG played a very very slow, and limited offense. Adelman is known for having a good balance between offense/defense, and does not play a full court style. AKA Kings 99-03


----------



## shawnmaloser (Jan 29, 2007)

i love adelman, his king's teams are the reason i love basketball and the nba. his teams fell short because they were usually overmatched by the lakers with shaq and kobe and the bulls and pistons in the 90's. he is a very good offensive coach and is underrated on defense much like d'antoni in phoenix. *also in today's nba a good offense beats great defense.* just take a look at the jazz series all seven games and the jazz were up at halftime and at clutch time they exceuted better than us. today teams like phoenix, warriors, and utah, dallas, denver have the upperhand over the rockets because they are very good offensive teams and can simply outscore us. in a seven game series we may win 2 or 3 games with defense but not all four games. our defense may lag but i can live with getting stops in the 4th quarter as long as we can score consistly. it about time we should outscore other teams. *go on the offensive,hire adleman fire gundy*


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> now i know this may be VERY crazy but if we do get Rick Bonzi might not leave and since Ron A. is avalible we can try to get him (he even said this himself that he would not need to get pay if the kings bought back Rick last year that means he really likes Rick) then Mike Bibby,
> we even have the chance of landing him. I know this is risky (becuase of Ron and Bonzi's "off court conduct" and unliky) but iam just throwing the possibility out there. What do you guys think?


I like the idea. If Ron is one the team we can maybe trade away Howard and Head for some cap relief. I don't think Bonzi will end his contract if Artest is here. Plus, who will pay him more than MLE anyway?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, part of me wants this to happen so badly, but another part does not want to break any momentum going into next season...

Ehh who am I kidding, what momentum? We got kicked out of the first round again...


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

i don't want ron artest. too many problems coming our way, besides we already have battier and ron recquires shots, whihc we already have enough of in mac and yao. I would want bibby, sort of like a better alston who doesnt look like a man standing outside the 3 point line waiting for his man to leave him till he gets an open shot.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

darkballa said:


> i don't want ron artest. too many problems coming our way, besides we already have battier and ron recquires shots, whihc we already have enough of in mac and yao. I would want bibby, sort of like a better alston who doesnt look like a man standing outside the 3 point line waiting for his man to leave him till he gets an open shot.


if you want a team that doesnt suck, you need a 3rd guy that doesnt suck and can take shots. alston, head, battier, hayes, and other guys that dont take shots away clearly arent going to do the trick in the playoffs


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> if you want a team that doesnt suck, you need a 3rd guy that doesnt suck and can take shots. alston, head, battier, hayes, and other guys that dont take shots away clearly arent going to do the trick in the playoffs


I would prefer that 3rd guy to be Bibby instead of Artest. We already have Battier at the 3.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

good offense beats great defense. tell that to the spurs and pistons. 

look, i like adelman. but is he the coach you want running a team with Yao Ming. I just dont know.

Where Ron Artest has gone, problems have followed, but if you can add him to Tmac and Yao, by all means do it.

Tmac cant get out of the first round... i'm not high on him.... but he can be part of a contender. you have to build one though, and the main issue is the supporting cast. keeping wells and getting artest would be huge


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I seriously think Yao can run with an uptempo half court style offense. At times this season, we were simply unstoppable when running this kind of offense. Its where we bring up the ball and not pass it into the post after 14 seconds have been taken off the clock is where we start to struggle. Our slow, half court offense was too predictable. It was greatly exposed in the post season by a far superior coach. It was just two easy to predict. I can sit here countless times watching the games, and almost call every single move that was going to be made both by Yao and Tmachunk.

And honestly, I think a up tempo offense would greatly benefit Tmac, as he would not be forced to settle for jumpers thinking his game is primarily outside only.


----------

